# ICD-9 Coding for Allergy to Dye



## Vannoyj (Oct 9, 2013)

What ICD-9 code would be appropriate to code "allergy to Dye"?
Is a dye such as used in contrast studies ever considered medicinal?


----------



## jbrightw (Oct 11, 2013)

I would use 995.29 which includes not only medicinal but also 'Biological'. A dye can be considered as a biological substance.


----------

